# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Box(ASF version 1.1.2)Released Updates Will Continue

## mohamed73

*Asansam Box(ASF version 1.1.2)Released Updates Will Continue* *ASF Version 1.1.2 Released    Add Tablet Z Series 
Sony Xperia Tablet Z SPG311(Flash/Full Service) Sony Xperia Tablet Z SPG312**(Flash/Full Service) Sony Xperia Tablet Z SPG321**(Flash/Full Service) Sony Xperia Tablet Z SPG341**(Flash/Full Service) Sony Xperia Tablet Z SPG351**(Flash/Full Service) Sony Xperia Tablet Z SO-03E**(Flash/Full Service)  
About Full service
============
Unlock Bootloader via Code
One click SRoot(**DB Updated)
Read Lock Pattern
Write Kernel
Write custom Rom
Write System File * *Download ============ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ============* *Download and extract copy in c:/asf3 folder(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *Just For Warm UP  
BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

